# Two new cases of CWD identified



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The West Virginia Division of Natural Resources announced today it has 
received confirmation that a road-killed deer in Hampshire County tested 
positive for Chronic Wasting Disease (CWD). "This is the first known 
occurrence of CWD in West Virginia," said Director Frank Jezioro. "Upon 
receiving this confirmation, we initiated our CWD Response Plan which is 
designed to effectively address this important wildlife disease issue."

Alberta's ongoing chronic wasting disease (CWD) surveillance effort has 
identified the disease in a wild mule deer about 30 kilometres southeast of 
Oyen, Alberta. The case was confirmed today by the Canadian Food Inspection 
Agency (CFIA).


----------



## BUZZBYE (Aug 31, 2005)

Man that is not good news!


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I often wonder if this isn't something that has always been there in high population density locations and that we know have identified it and test for it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

http://www.wvdnr.gov/Hunting/PDFFiles/CWDPage.pdf


----------

